# STaSIS



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

Has anyone had there car Tuned yet by them?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

they don't tune anything


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

rp5311 said:


> Has anyone had there car Tuned yet by them?


I am getting the Stasis Signature Series flash on Saturday at Waterfest in NJ.


*STaSIS Flashes Available at Waterfest in NJ on July 21st & 22nd!*


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

Whats in that package, i can't seem to find any information, is it just a flash?


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

I believe it would be this.

-Dennis


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Would this four page thread not have enough information yet?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Engineering-Audi-TT-RS-ECU-Tune-Now-Available!


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

No really i am looking for someone is actully driving around with it other than all of the pros and cons and speculation. I believe that any kind of warrenty is something worth the extra cash just not sure if their flash is what they claim. I have read somewhere that someone had to go back to stock being the engine was miss firing and couldnt be corrected. the bottom line for me is i would love to get some extra HP but not if it will cause issues down the road and that goes for any of the tuners. It's scary..


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

It seems pretty clear that their TT-RS tuner partner is REVO, so just search around the web for people's reviews of REVO tunes for the TT-RS.


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks someone sent me some Great info on STaSIS and it's pretty clear they are out to rip you off period. Thanks for you help though.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

rp5311 said:


> Thanks someone sent me some Great info on STaSIS and it's pretty clear they are out to rip you off period. Thanks for you help though.


Would you mind sharing your info with the rest of us? Thanks!


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

it wasn't anything specificly about the tuning of cars it was all about the ethics of the company and really its CEO, Not a company i would ever want to deal with. Basically it was about a law suit and if you still want to see it i will send it to you directly. 
Thx


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

rp5311 said:


> it wasn't anything specificly about the tuning of cars it was all about the ethics of the company and really its CEO, Not a company i would ever want to deal with. Basically it was about a law suit and if you still want to see it i will send it to you directly.
> Thx


If it was a lawsuit then it must be public domain, why not just post it?


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

You wanted it, you got it.. I believe when you own or run a company, Ethics need to be at the top of your list. 



http://balancedtruth.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2004)

rp5311 said:


> You wanted it, you got it.. I believe when you own or run a company, Ethics need to be at the top of your list.
> 
> 
> 
> http://balancedtruth.com/


 
To our dealers, partners and customers, 

For the past 13 years, our lives at STaSIS have been focused on customer satisfaction, innovation and the continued growth of our company. The growth of STaSIS simply means that there are more and more car enthusiasts out there—a community with the same race-bred adrenaline in their veins as in ours. 

To offer our community more options, more products and better services, our company continues to grow through partnerships, mergers and acquisitions. As is true of any business in any industry, growth brings both good and difficult experiences. But one thing remains at the very core of STaSIS: Integrity. Integrity is non-negotiable in our business: it is how we do business, and it is how we deliver product. 

And while we strive to keep focus on our business and maintain a professional stance in an often contentious industry, it is time that we set the record straight. You will find below a fact sheet that we hope will provide further clarity amidst the rumors. We do this with the belief that the more you know about STaSIS, the more you will appreciate that STaSIS is built on a foundation of truth, strength of character and dedication to our customers. 

Paul Lambert, President and CEO 

Todd Cope, Chief Financial Officer 

STASIS FINANCIAL STABILITY 
STaSIS is growing rapidly. 2011 was our strongest year to date—our innovations have driven a steep growth curve and a doubling of sales for performance products for Audi vehicles. 

We sell our products through more than 550 Audi dealerships and independent performance centers in 35 countries, and STaSIS directly employs a workforce of approximately 50 people on two continents—more than a third of which bring engineering experience to the company. 

STASIS RELATIONSHIP WITH AUDI OF AMERICA 
In a letter to its dealers, Audi clarified the guidelines for engagement with STaSIS. The guidelines start and end with one very important principle: to take care of the customer. STaSIS works with Audi to provide a seamless, positive customer experience. 

While Audi has never recognized any aftermarket supplier as an “official partner,” STaSIS is the only supplier that delivers its products through more than 80 Audi dealerships across North America with a factory-matching warranty. 

STaSIS works with Audi to ensure that vehicles modified with our products are clearly flagged in the Audi warranty system to enable faster diagnostics and better customer service. 

STaSIS customers can have their vehicles serviced and repaired under warranty at any Audi dealership across North America—no hassles and no delays. This is unique to STaSIS. 

“Through proper communication, we expect that under no circumstance will a customer be delayed or denied repair 
in situations involving STaSIS and Audi products when repair is appropriate.” 
– Mark del Rosso, Chief Operating Officer and Peter Donnellan, Director After Sales, Audi of America, October 5, 2011 

This program is stronger than ever and has remained unchanged for over six years. 

“Audi’s policy on aftermarket products and specifically STaSIS has been in place for some time.” 
“The history that Audi of America enjoys with STaSIS has been and continues to be positive.” 
– Mark del Rosso, Chief Operating Officer, Peter Donnellan, Director After Sales, Audi of America, October 5, 2011 

View complete letter from Audi of America 

STASIS TECHNOLOGY 
Similar to how OEMs such as Audi use outside suppliers, STaSIS partners with companies who invest millions in R&D each year to develop the best production and competition technology in the world. These partnerships allow STaSIS to harness the world’s most current technology and adapt if for road-going use. 

STaSIS engineers, develops, and tests the products for the characteristics of each individual Audi vehicle. Some products are built in-house like our Motorsports suspensions and others are manufacture to our precise specifications, but every product we produce contains unique elements tuned and tested by our engineers and available only through STaSIS. Our attention to detail ranges from simple things like designing and owning our own wheel die to assure the best tire fitment to designing our own software 100% in-house with a full engineering staff on two continents. 

STaSIS has approximately 50 professionals, including people that have been at the forefront of the industry in Volkswagen Group tuning and engineering for 30 years. More than a third of our staff brings engineering experience from real-world racing circuits in the U.S. and across Europe and from elite universities such as Stanford, Carnegie Mellon, Virginia Tech, Cal Poly, WVU, Georgia Tech, De-Montfort, Coventry, Cardiff, Herriott Watt and others. 

PURCHASE OF EUROJET 
In 2011 STaSIS purchased the assets of Eurojet Developement, Inc. The consideration paid for the assets of Eurojet Development, Inc. relates tangentially to an active lawsuit, and STaSIS will not litigate that case over the Internet. We will provide some facts. 

Legal Proceedings 
In October 2011 STaSIS filed a lawsuit in the United States District Court for the Western District of Virginia against three former employees whose actions have hampered STaSIS’ ability to support its Eurojet product line. In January 2012 STaSIS was granted the extraordinary ruling by a Federal court of a Temporary Restraining Order (TRO). 

What is a Temporary Restraining Order (TRO) and what does it mean? 
The court issued an order preventing a former employee from marketing or selling any product designed, engineered, or manufactured using confidential information taken from STaSIS. 

“In short, it is impermissible for defendants to sell the assets of their Company to STaSIS, go to work at STaSIS for a short period of time under confidentiality agreements, and then leave STaSIS to work for a new competitor, taking with them and using STaSIS’s confidential business information to develop a product that appears to be virtually identical to that sold by STaSIS. The public interest is served by prohibiting the misappropriation of another’s confidential business information, and a TRO is necessary to preserve the status quo and prevent any further use of STaSIS’s confidential business information pending the scheduling of an expedited Preliminary Injunction hearing.” 
- Michael F. Urbanski, United States District Judge 
Courts only create temporary restraining orders (TROs) with a very high level of independent, verifiable evidence. For an independent analysis of TRO standards in reference to this case, click here: http://albo-oblon.com/n_controll/employment-law/employment-law-updates/tro_standards/ 

What happened at court? 
The former employee was aware of the court dates and was represented by legal counsel at the hearing. He chose not to attend. Counsel for the former employee cross-examined every witness and every exhibit was admitted without any objection being made. 

The court considered all evidence, and issued a temporary restraining order that has since been turned into a preliminary injunction. 

Documents issued by the court: 

Temporary Restraining Order 
Temporary Restraining Order Opinion 
Preliminary Injunction 
What has happened since the TRO was issued? 
As a policy, STaSIS does not engage in trading criticisms and rumors in public venues, including forums. 

After the TRO was issued, STaSIS sent a copy of the TRO to Unitronic, as the TRO applied to a product that was advertised on the Unitronic website. Unitronic responded by severing ties with the former STaSIS employee. 

http://www.unitronic.ca/media/letter_schurtz_final.pdf 

Besides the STaSIS press release announcing the lawsuit to protect the Eurojet line and public legal documents, no other information has been actively distributed by STaSIS. 

STaSIS is a firm believer in mediation, and has agreed to mediation several times. During these mediations, STaSIS made several settlement proposals to the former employee. All proposals were rejected. 

The former employee’s legal counsel requested the court allow him to resign from the case. The court granted this request. 

The former employee has since filed several motions representing himself and we have responded; all documents are being evaluated by the court. The former employee has repeatedly represented his own filings with the court as “court documents” and posted them on the Internet. These are statements made by the former employee, have not been supported by evidence, and are not findings of the court. 

Given the actions of the former employee STaSIS has no choice but to continue to protect our property and our Eurojet brand. We will do so to the fullest extent the law allows.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

STaSISInc said:


> Given the actions of the former employee STaSIS has no choice but to continue to *protect our property and our Eurojet brand.* We will do so to the fullest extent the law allows.


 
Under what right do you believe that the Eurojet brand is yours? How did you purchase said brand and did you fulfill the terms of the contract? 

Oh wait, that's the reason why Joel split apart from Stasis after several months.... :banghead: 

Lol. 

Dave


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

opcorn: what a mess.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Looks like they're being sued for fraud and that it isn't the first time they've been sued by a former employee and lost...

No profit in 12 years of operating? Makes you question the financial backing of the "warranty" they provide.


http://balancedtruth.com/2012/08/31...d-cope-misrepresent-share-price-to-investors/



balancedtruth.com said:


> For any information on these public documents please visit www.pacer.gov
> 
> COUNT II – FRAUDULENT INDUCEMENT
> 
> ...


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

As a guideline in life I never believe anything that feels the need to put "truth" in its name. Similar to "Pravda".


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

NamJa said:


> As a guideline in life I never believe anything that feels the need to put "truth" in its name. Similar to "Pravda".


 Better disregard those court papers too then :laugh:


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

wow thats a complicated situation! I hope I don't have any problems.


----------

